# Just to say HI..from upstate NY..



## steelman (Mar 30, 2008)

Just a quick hello...from a long time shooter..who is just now getting back in this archery game.. I love it..as we all do. Stay safe and have fun..this is a great sport..and has seen many changes..and will see many more with the advent of new technology... thanks..steelman


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

welcom to AT and welcome back to archery


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk steelman. Have fun here.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to AT!:darkbeer:


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

*Welcome Steelman*

Where abouts in Upstate NY are you from? I'm located in Oxford.


----------



## steelman (Mar 30, 2008)

*Deergunner...*

Thanks for the reply back..Oxford?..I have some very good friends in OXFORD MAINE..small world... I assume you are in Oxford NY..not ME..
Macedon is located in Wayne county..about a half hour from Rochester. Where are you?...
Kick it back....dick


----------



## steelman (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello..GREENE NY!..
Small world..just wanted to ask if you knew of Gail Clinton...there in Greene NY?..Gail is an old KODAK coworker from years ago..I have lost contact with Gail over the years..but remember his "golf outting" there in Greene..and my stay at the "3 Bears Inn...good old memories...Say hi to him for me..Dick Lee, Maecdon NY...


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------

